# Kopi Luwak - Civet Poo Coffee



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone tried Kopi Luwak? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak

It's supposed to be amazing. Before I fork out and try some I was hoping to hear from anyone that has tried it...


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Before you buy some, please consider some of the issues raised in this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4197-Nordic-Barista-Cup-WFT-is-going-on-up-there

In summary, the production of most, if not all Kopi Luwak involves the systematic maltreatment of Civets. Purchasing Kopi Luwak supports this abuse, so I, and no doubt many others on this forum, urge you to not buy any.

There's plenty of delicious coffee out there which doesn't involve animal cruelty - try that first! It'll be cheaper and tastier!


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for that - had no idea! I won't be buying any.


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw it on Rick Steins's Far Eastern programme





 - there was no hint that it could mean cruelty for the civets


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems some are claiming to be collecting wild civit shit. It would make sense just to ban everthing. There are that many different coffees available there really is no need for it. I will try and dig out the pictures I took last year of a few farms I visited. Mike has been shouting about it and it seems he is being heard in the coffee community.


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'd like to find out more about this.


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

Organic Kopi Luwak derived from droppings found naturally in their home environment is fine. It is said the animal selects the ripest and most tasty berries to digest and that it partly what makes the coffee so good. If you use droppings from the civit in a cage, then it has NO choice in the selection process. Therefore the coffee will be 'crap' and cruel to the creature too.


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Who imports the organic stuff and have you tried it?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's obvious where this post is going


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't get mixed up with the terms Organic and Wild....


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Apparently you can now buy fake weasel coffee which has to be better than allegedly wild.

Coffee Primero sells their "Magic Cat" line of coffee, which is made with their exclusive process developed by the University of Florida that mimicks how nature creates Kopi Luwak without the involvement of any animals, for $15.99 per pound.

[from wikipedia]


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I was doing a bit of reading on this yesterday and apparently around 45% of kopi luwak is actually fake, so if you buy it there's a nearly one in two chance that its not 'genuine' anyway.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

There is an organic certified farmer on ebay selling green beans. Look at how the animals are kept to produce 'organic' Kopi Luwak. If it wasn't so sad it would be funny. He looks so proud as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Kopi-LUWAK-Green-Unroast-JAVA-ARABICA-Coffee-Beans-/170604225454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6d6f7d10f8


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Good point


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Funnily enough the ethical side of it is on the cover story of Boughton's Coffee House September issue. Mike is that you they are talking about or another Mike Haggerton?


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

Good heavens - two Mike Haggertons???

-Ian B, Editor, Boughton's.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The pictures on that ebay page are horrific.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree. Simply from a marketing point of view and nothing else, why would you put those pictures up there! Shocking


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Second hand coffee?

No thanks:rolleyes:


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> The pictures on that ebay page are horrific.


Doesn't look appealing to us but I guess he must be selling stuff to someone...

Had no idea about all this when I started the thread. Had just heard it was the best tasting coffee. All very interesting and shocking.


----------

